# Building a Wrought Iron Gate?



## CptSD (Mar 23, 2008)

I want to put in a 12' X 6' Wrought iron gate (two panel dual swing) beside my house. I got prices for them from some local shops and they want betweeen $900-$1100 for them and thats not including installation? :huh:I know I am capable of building one for much, much cheaper...My only problem is I have to build it to match my other existing walk thru gate and I'm wondering if someone knows where I might find the ornamental iron pieces I need?

Thanks, JB


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Most shops I've seen fabricate their own out of flat stock using jigs and a torch.
Posting a picture might help as noone here knows the design you're trying to duplicate.
Ron


----------



## CptSD (Mar 23, 2008)

I guess some pics would help...I am away from home at the moment but I asked the wife to send me some then I will post them. It's basically a 1"X1" square tube frame with and ornamental decorative iron arch on the top and a corigated steel panel on the front...


----------



## CptSD (Mar 23, 2008)

*Finally got some pics to post!*

Sorry about the poor quality but I had to get these with my cell phone. Had issues with my digital camera. This is the walk through gate on the opposite side of the house...I need to match the gates I want to build to this.


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

You should let the person who quoted you a thousand to fabricate it before they change their mind.


----------

